# Chicken wrapped with bacon?



## i Love food (Aug 14, 2011)

Any Of You have a chicken wrapped bacon recipe. If You have Please Post it here.

Thank You


----------



## binny (Aug 14, 2011)

Get a chicken breast beat it out till its semi flat place stuffing inside the centre of it. e.g goats cheese, chives , sundried tomato list goes on.

layer bacon on greased foil evenly put chicken breast with stuffing on it and roll. Make sure you let it rest in the fridge for atleast 20 minutes before cooking to hold its shape. Best cooked in Oven


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 14, 2011)

Please use the search feature here on the forum to find the dishes you would like, instead of creating a separate thread for each food item you can think of.  This forum is very extensive, what have you learned to cook so far?


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 15, 2011)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=11802&d=1313417963  (Fattie and picture by Pacanis).

This could be used to wrap a stuffed chicken breast.


----------



## i Love food (Aug 15, 2011)

OMG it looks tasty i saw the picture zhizara

Thank You


----------



## pacanis (Aug 15, 2011)

I tried wrapping some chicken with bacon before. I made an ABT kind of deal. I had a stuffed jalapeno in the middle, copious amounts off cheddar cheese, wrapped up with a seasoned and flattend breast and then bacon around that. It looked good, but the chicken was too dry by the time the bacon cooked. I suppose I could have nuked the bacon a while first, but I find that it wraps so much better uncooked rather than partially cooked. I think the idea was sound, it just needed tweaked.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 15, 2011)

"Spatchcock" or "Butterflied" Whole BBQ Chicken layered with Bacon 
The term "Spatchcock" comes from 18th Century English and means simply, a fowl that has been split to cook over a fire. There are a dozen different definitions of the term, but that's as close as I've ever needed.

Butterflying a chicken is easy and requires only a good pair of sharp scissors or a sharp knife and a safe, steady hand. (Please use scissors so as to not cut yourself)

1) The chicken should be breast down. This means the legs are under the bird, and the wings are on top.

2) Start cutting at one side the neck, just beside the backbone.

3) Cut through the ribs right along the backbone.

4) Continue the cut until it has been made all the way from front to back.

5) Start the second cut just on the other side of the backbone and do the same thing from front to back.

6. You can either just turn the Chicken over and press firmly over the neck area to "crack" the breastbone, or you can remove the backbone easily by sliding your finger under it until you can gently pry it from the bird. Either method works fine.

7. The chicken should be resting on the insides of the bird, with the skin side up.

8. Now, to prevent over cooking of the breast meat while the legs and thighs cook completely, it's important to "stuff" the breasts with a butter herb mixture or some bacon. 

To do this, just GENTLY push your finger between the skin and the breast meat, causing the skin to separate from the meat WITHOUT tearing the skin.

Do this until the entire breast area has the skin loose. Then, gently push some butter/herb mixture under the skin in generous amounts, while gently pushing from the top as well, until the entire breast area is covered, OR push doubled slices of bacon under the skin until the breast area is covered with the bacon between the skin and meat.

9. Now you're ready to season the bird! Many "rubs" are available at the store, or, you can just mix all the seasonings you enjoy on chicken, together at once, and rub it all over the inside and outside of the chicken until it's thoroughly covered. Do this in a manner that won't dislodge the bacon or butter over the breast areas and then put the chicken back on the work surface, skin up.

10. Now, cover the entire bird with slices of bacon. All of it. No gaps, one layer.

11. The bird is ready to cook. While it rests and the seasonings work into the meat some, start the coals for your BBQ.

Indirect cooking on the BBQ is best for this type of cooking. All you have to do is get enough coals going to last an hour. About 20 briquettes is usually enough. If you've planned ahead, you'll also have some wood (cherry or hickory work great) soaked for 24 hours in plain water.

Once all of the coals are uniformly grey, push them to the outside of the grilling area. Place a pan with an inch of wine, juice or broth, under the grill, inside the perimeter of coals.

Place some soaked wood on top of the coals, but not dripping them out. I lay mine out to drain when I start my coals. Just a couple pieces of wood will do. You don't want your meat tasting like firewood.

Now, put the grill on the BBQ and place the bird gently on the center, over the pan.

Put the lid on with all vents wide open.

DO NOT REMOVE THE COVER AGAIN until 60 minutes has passed.

Open after 60 minutes, test the meat by poking the thickest part of the leg with a knife tip, all the way to the bone. If the juices run clear, it's done. if there is still blood showing in the fat, then close the cover and cook longer.

****

That's it! How easy is that? Once you've tried a BBQ chicken this way, you'll be hooked. It makes it look better, and cook better. The breast meat isn't over cooked and the legs and thighs are fully cooked.

The bird is seasoned well and the bacon has given it an additional flavor that is just fantastic.
​


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 15, 2011)

You could skewer some chunks of chicken wrapped in streaky bacon onto a wooden skewer and grill till crisp. We call them sosaties but I think you call them kebabs?
Marinated chicken works better, try a sticky BBQ marinade.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 15, 2011)

Snip 13 said:
			
		

> You could skewer some chunks of chicken wrapped in streaky bacon onto a wooden skewer and grill till crisp. We call them sosaties but I think you call them kebabs?
> Marinated chicken works better, try a sticky BBQ marinade.



Bet that would be good with a small chunk of pineapple wrapped in the bacon with the chicken chunk.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 15, 2011)

That sounds good with the pineapple chunk.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 15, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> That sounds good with the pineapple chunk.



Am thinking it might help with keeping the chicken tender?  I might have to try it.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 15, 2011)

Kind of a little self-basting with the citrus?
It's sure worth a try.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 15, 2011)

As was stated. use the search feature.  I know there are some great "bacon wrapped chicken recipes that have previously been posted.  I know that I put one up in the past year or two.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Bet that would be good with a small chunk of pineapple wrapped in the bacon with the chicken chunk.



Okay, now you've gone too far...I was quite satisfied with cleaning up the rest of the tuna that Shrek made, then you had to post this...I know I have pineapple


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 15, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Okay, now you've gone too far...I was quite satisfied with cleaning up the rest of the tuna that Shrek made, then you had to post this...I know I have pineapple



Ooh. Ya know what, maybe some type of teriaki marinade.  Veri Veri teriaki has sesame seeds. 

Drat. I just defrosted some ham.


----------



## Zereh (Aug 15, 2011)

*TNT: Chicken wrapped in prosciutto*

If you don't have (or use) wine, can sub it with chicken broth + the juice of a lemon. This one is quick, easy and often requested around here:

*Roasted Chicken with Prosciutto, Potatoes, and Onions *

3 pcs bone-in chicken breasts (thighs work well also)
1 1/2-lb small potatoes, halved
1/2-lb cipolline onions, peeled
6 Slices of Prosciutto 
Olive Oil
¾ c White Wine
Black Pepper
Rosemary
Thyme
Sea Salt

Preheat your oven to 425˚F.

Combine the potatoes, onion, a couple sprigs of thyme and rosemary leaves in a roasting pan. And a couple very generous tablespoons of olive oil and then season with black pepper and sea salt.

Season the chicken with black pepper, sea salt, and rosemary leaves. Wrap each chicken breast with two pieces of prosciutto and place on top of the potato mixture. Drizzle with about 1 T more olive oil and pour in the white wine / broth.

Roast the chicken and potato mixture in the oven for about 40 minutes. Turn on the broiler and cook until things get nicely browned. Let rest a few minutes before serving.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Ooh. Ya know what, maybe some type of teriaki marinade.  Veri Veri teriaki has sesame seeds.
> 
> Drat. I just defrosted some ham.



Now you are in for it...Ham and pineapple wrapped in bacon with the teriyaki...


----------



## Timothy (Aug 15, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now you are in for it...Ham and pineapple wrapped in bacon with the teriyaki...


 
Makes me wanna do the Hula with a Kimono on!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 15, 2011)

Timothy said:
			
		

> Makes me wanna do the Hula with a Kimono on!



Are you posting a video?


----------



## Timothy (Aug 15, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Are you posting a video?


 
Tickets *will* be sold! Ticketmaster here I come!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 16, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Bet that would be good with a small chunk of pineapple wrapped in the bacon with the chicken chunk.



Ye it is 
That would be the pineapple sosatie recipe I posted :P You can also wrap glazed cherries in bacon


----------



## msmofet (Aug 16, 2011)

There is a member here called "Mama" and she has a blog. Coincidentally she posted Bacon Wrapped Chicken earlier today.

*Bacon Wrapped Chicken* 
www.mamas-southern-cooking.com
This bacon wrapped chicken is so moist, tender and flavorful. You can stuff this with broccoli, spinach or just use the cheese. Anyway you slice it, it's gonna be good!
 
Pasted from <http://www.mamas-southern-cooking.com/bacon-wrapped-chicken.html> 
 
I hope it is ok for me to post this link as her blog link is part of her sig.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 16, 2011)

msmofet said:


> There is a member here called "Mama" and she has a blog. Coincidentally she posted Bacon Wrapped Chicken earlier today.


 
And OMG, does it look sooooo yummy! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey, doesn't roadfix make bacon wrapped chicken wings?
I think so...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 16, 2011)

Here's another variation on the bacon wrapped chicken theme.  But I have to say, that the bacon-wrapped Chicken Rouladin looks amazing.

*G.W."s Bacon Wrapped Chicken With Fettuccine and Mushroom Sauce
* 
 Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.
  Aromatics:
  Coarsely chop one red onion, one carrot, and add 4 cloves fresh garlic together in a bowl.  Add one quartered lemon, 2 sprigs of fresh thyme leaves with the stems, and fresh rosemary, again on the twigs.  Add a splash of EVOO and mash everything together with your hands.  

  Dry the whole chicken, 2 to 3 lb. bird, inside and out with paper towels.  Stuff the cavity with the aromatic mixture.  Use cotton string to tie the chicken into the proper roasting shape by using a two foot length.  Start at the bottom front, breast-side up.  Place the string center at the bottom front (neck area) and draw the string under the wings.  Wrap one and on-half times around the wing joint.  Wrap the loose ends under the wing  and over the breast to secure the wings to the body.  Take the loose ends and wrap around the thigh/body joint one time complete and secure the legs to the body.  Use the remaining ends to tie the skin and muscle flaps over the cavity to seal in the aromatics.  Tie the string off in a bow and cut the extra string.

  Take one raw bacon strip and starting again at the bottom front, press the strip from its center around the bottom of the chicken.  Repeat the process with a second strip, only starting at the rear bottom.  The bacon will stick to the chicken.  Lay strips of bacon across the breast to cover from front to back.  Place chicken into a roasting pan.

  Spread 3 eight ounce packages of cremini (baby portabellas), or button mushrooms around the chicken.  Drizzle EVOO over the mushrooms and lightly salt them.  Place in the oven and cook until the breast meat reads 155 degrees on a meat thermometer, About 1 hr. and 15 minutes.

*Fettuccine and Mushroom Sauce*

  During the last 20 minutes of cooking time, boil whole wheat fettuccine until al-dente (about 9 minutes).  Remove from the pot, drain, and toss with a bit of extra-virgin olive oil and set it aside, covered to retain the moisture.  Remove the chicken from the oven and put it on a platter.  Melt 4 tbs. of real butter in a sauce pot and add an equal amount of flour to make a roux.  Thin the roux with the chicken drippings.  Finish the sauce by adding cream until it is the consistency you desire.  Correct the seasoning to taste and add the mushrooms to the sauce.  Serve mushroom sauce over the fettuccine and with a leafy salad, complete with perfect cherry tomatoes and a good dressing.

  Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 16, 2011)

msmofet said:


> There is a member here called "Mama" and she has a blog. Coincidentally she posted Bacon Wrapped Chicken earlier today.
> 
> *Bacon Wrapped Chicken*
> www.mamas-southern-cooking.com
> ...



Dang! I don't even like chicken breast but I'll buy some to make this. Yum!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 16, 2011)

Timothy said:


> And OMG, does it look sooooo yummy! Thanks for posting this!


 


Snip 13 said:


> Dang! I don't even like chicken breast but I'll buy some to make this. Yum!


 You're welcome. They look fantastic!! I may make them with the spinach as she suggests.

I steal make may of her recipes!! LOL YUMMY


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 17, 2011)

Omaha Steaks sells filet mignon and sirloin steaks wrapped in bacon. They also sell  boneless pork chops wrapped in bacon, which I found redundant.


----------

